# Hysteresis' Mantis Stream - 2020



## hysteresis (Jan 1, 2020)

Strong Rhombodera stalii hatch. It has been oozing like this all day.

This was a couple of hours here must be 200 or more in there by now.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jan 1, 2020)

CONGRATULATIONS!! That's awesome. If you get any extra ooths, I'd take one. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Jan 1, 2020)

Phyllocrania illudens, 11th and final hatch from my very special female.

18 nymphs, SAME INITIAL MATING!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jan 1, 2020)

Again, congratulations!! You're having so much success, and I'm jealous.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Jan 1, 2020)

MantisGirl13 said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!! That's awesome. If you get any extra ooths, I'd take one.
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Sure. Take the next (3rd) one. She mated twice before her first ooth, so they'll all be solid hatches.


----------



## hysteresis (Jan 1, 2020)

This ooth is BANGIN'!


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Jan 2, 2020)

Could I get an extra ooth too??


----------



## hysteresis (Jan 2, 2020)

MrGhostMantis said:


> Could I get an extra ooth too??


Sure, im sure theres lots to go around.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Jan 2, 2020)

@hysteresis


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jan 3, 2020)

Gratz on the hatch


----------



## Mystymantis (Jan 5, 2020)

Congratulations on the hatchings!  There are a lot of nymphs there!


----------



## hysteresis (Jan 5, 2020)

Mystymantis said:


> Congratulations on the hatchings!  There are a lot of nymphs there!


Thanks yup. One more ooth to hatch to prove fertility. Plus a 2nd ooth that I wont sell.

Too many shields.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Jan 5, 2020)

We’re you joking about us getting some or being legit!?


----------



## hysteresis (Jan 5, 2020)

MrGhostMantis said:


> We’re you joking about us getting some or being legit!?


We normally discuss this in PM. The "extras" are ooths I dont need for my culture. I offer them at a reasonable price, plus shipping. But this turned into a sales post and this isnt the place for that. 

Im still waiting for more ooths. At that time I might post in the FS / WTB section.

Ill message you when yours comes available.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Jan 5, 2020)

Thanks mate. I’ll be waiting!


----------



## hysteresis (Jan 14, 2020)

My lovely dessicata


----------



## hysteresis (Jan 14, 2020)

My fluffy winged boys











A fresher fluffy winged boy, w a cousin


----------



## hysteresis (Jan 23, 2020)

*Deroplatys lobata hatch today, Jan 23rd 2020!*.

42 days incubation, 70ish nymphs, give or take.
















*Paired Oct 20th 2019*






*Produced Dec 1st 2019*






*Momma feeding (need a 2nd ooth!)*


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Jan 23, 2020)

Congrats! I wouldn’t mind snatching 2-3 of these when I get my shield ooth...hehe.


----------



## Jaywo (Jan 23, 2020)

Oh nice!


----------



## hysteresis (Jan 23, 2020)

MrGhostMantis said:


> Congrats! I wouldn’t mind snatching 2-3 of these when I get my shield ooth...hehe.


Got ya covered.


----------



## hysteresis (Jan 23, 2020)

Jaywo said:


> Oh nice!


Still a couple dropping here and there, but the big pop is long done. Im over the moon!


----------



## hysteresis (Jan 31, 2020)

I acquired this ooth at the end of 2019 from my friend Ginger.

Here we are with a BOMB hatch of budwings. Female was mated twice!

Parasphendale affinis


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Jan 31, 2020)

Congrats!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jan 31, 2020)

Wow. That's a big hatch!! Congrats! I'm jealous. XD 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Jan 31, 2020)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Wow. That's a big hatch!! Congrats! I'm jealous. XD
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Exciting times here for sure!

Hopefully the first Popa ooth hatches this weekend!  

Also another darned shield ooth is expected to hatch.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jan 31, 2020)

Wow. You've got your hands full! Hopefully I can get my breeding projects (creos, ghosts, popa spurca, violins, double shields, giant asians, etc.) to succeed! I miss having more mantids than I could count. Lol

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Feb 1, 2020)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Wow. You've got your hands full! Hopefully I can get my breeding projects (creos, ghosts, popa spurca, violins, double shields, giant asians, etc.) to succeed! I miss having more mantids than I could count. Lol
> 
> - MantisGirl13


I'm setup to breed violins soon too. As they mature.

Idolos too!

Good times all around.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Feb 1, 2020)

hysteresis said:


> I'm setup to breed violins soon too. As they mature.
> 
> Idolos too!
> 
> Good times all around.


Good luck!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Feb 4, 2020)

Popa spurca hatch!   43 days


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Feb 4, 2020)

Wow. Congratulations! I can't even get mine to connect! They've been mounted for nearly 24 hours.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Feb 4, 2020)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Wow. Congratulations! I can't even get mine to connect! They've been mounted for nearly 24 hours.
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Be careful. i lost my males to mating cannibalism on the 2nd round of pairings.  

But TY!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Feb 4, 2020)

hysteresis said:


> Be careful. i lost my males to mating cannibalism on the 2nd round of pairings.
> 
> But TY!


Yup, I am watching them closely! The female is so fat that she won't take anything else, so I'm not super worried.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Mar 6, 2020)

A shout out to my friend from a FB mantis group - TJ!

He makes custom decals of all sorts. I always frame any decals I buy ( I dont buy many)

Anyways, here: 

https://www.facebook.com/tastelessvikingkdecals/


----------



## hysteresis (Mar 6, 2020)

Sexxy desiccata female has males a 'comin in next week. Hopefully!






Idolomantis female is close...











Heartbreak - Parablepharis kuhlii asiatic ooth tanked. 3 nymphs, 1 died. Despite the listing, fertility is NOT proven . Dude's ooth#1 only hatched 9 for him. Next to my 3, id say there's an issue. Caveat emptor. Not worth the $100USD price tag. But, the two nymphs are gorgeous. Here is one!






Serious drama here! LOL! Paradoxa.











Finally, my basalis cuties are very close,


----------



## hysteresis (Mar 6, 2020)

More.  finally have a mature male for my female bleph. A few more days and its honeymoon time for this guy. For the rest of his days.











This illudens female has mated twice before her first ooth. I am of the mind to squeeze a third in there if she doesn't produce tonight.  






This stalii mom never stops!






Finally, the affinis nymphs are doing fine!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Mar 6, 2020)

Big update! Beautiful mantids as always! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Mar 9, 2020)

Was a big read this update


----------



## hysteresis (Mar 9, 2020)

Little Mantis said:


> Was a big read this update


Seems I always have something going on these days. Maybe too much at a time.

Another blast of Rhombodera stalii started on Sunday. Haven't yet accurately estimated, but definitely 100+ at a glance so far.


----------



## hysteresis (Mar 9, 2020)

Like, here. RS05OOTH3. Not a bad yield for a 3rd ooth. Maybe not done dropping, but id say they are.

From the top:







From the bottom:






There were some up the sides too.

I transferred them all into a mesh cube for softer care. Ive put the cube mostly into a clear bag to retain humidity. Plate and wet dishcloth underneath.

The ooth is back in the hatching bin, and ill know if I get anymore.


----------



## hysteresis (Mar 16, 2020)

Finally. My heart! 

Blepharopsis mendica.











He ended up with a superb connection going on for hours. I removed him when they were done. 2 or 3 days, hes back in.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Mar 16, 2020)

gratz on the mating!


----------



## hysteresis (Mar 16, 2020)

Little Mantis said:


> gratz on the mating!


Thank you!


----------



## hysteresis (Mar 26, 2020)

Little Mantis said:


> gratz on the mating!




Weeeell! 






Nice size too! That's a reg popsicle stick.


----------



## hysteresis (Mar 26, 2020)

My 2 latest sp acquisitions, Thanks to @Tonypace2009!

9X Hierodula venosa, 4i/5i






9X Hierodula majuscula, 4i/5i






These are EXCEPTIONALLY aggressive IMO: https://www.dropbox.com/s/g3nudlbpp3fdt3n/20200325_015212.mp4?raw=1


----------



## Mantis Lady (Mar 26, 2020)

The fly tries to get away but the mantis was starving so he didnt let go


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Mar 27, 2020)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## hysteresis (Mar 29, 2020)

I love LOVE this photo. For two reasons:


Caleb's expression. GAWD I love my boy! 

I've never seen a display with blephs. She was already displaying before I even opened the bin.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Mar 30, 2020)

She is cranky and that makes her beautiful


----------



## hysteresis (Mar 30, 2020)

Little Mantis said:


> She is cranky and that makes her beautiful


This sounds like a quote on a women's inspirational poster. ☺


----------



## Mystymantis (Apr 1, 2020)

Impressive display she has there!


----------



## hysteresis (Apr 1, 2020)

Mystymantis said:


> Impressive display she has there!


Thanks! She surprised us for sure.

She was showing off before I even took her out!

Let's hope her babies are feisty as well!


----------



## hysteresis (Apr 4, 2020)

*DATE NIGHT Saturday Night!*

Paradoxa


----------



## hysteresis (Apr 7, 2020)

*Class of 2020! *_(almost) (well, 2 of 4)_


----------



## Synapze (Apr 7, 2020)

Great photos!


----------



## hysteresis (May 15, 2020)

*Super duper mantis party. LoL.*

Idolomantis diabolica 2020






Phyllocrania paradoxa hatches starting for 2020











Caleb and a fresh Rhombodera basalis female.

(yeh couch is messed, my kids are animals, playstation couch anyways )






And finally, my one Parablepharis kuhlii asiatica. Looks to be female, so there's a hope down the road.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (May 15, 2020)

I wish I could have luck with ghosts! I’ve never seen the last mantis before...beautiful!!


----------



## hysteresis (May 17, 2020)

MrGhostMantis said:


> I wish I could have luck with ghosts! I’ve never seen the last mantis before...beautiful!!


I hope to acquire a kuhlii male or two. Too bad my ooth was a dud.


----------



## hysteresis (Jun 12, 2020)

Quick update here. 

First orchid female mated. One more to go (I lost some along the way, glad I have these at least)






Cute drumming clip here:  *X*

First basalis female mated. Five more to go.






Idolos are maturing.  I have 2 males matured.

2 sub females, and 1 presub female to go.


----------



## Synapze (Jun 12, 2020)

Beautiful!


----------



## hysteresis (Jul 10, 2020)

Canadian (or any) mantis friends!

Follow my FB: https://www.facebook.com/mantislabcanada/
Follow my IG: https://www.instagram.com/mantislabcanada/


----------



## hysteresis (Jul 26, 2020)

Man! I've come a long way from Noël... and Hope. Remember? LOL.

Fast forward to today. Venosa pairs are maturing and i'll be breeding them this August. Here's one pair.











Majuscula are beginning to mature, but i'm still waiting on a female to mature. I cannot WAIT to see the chunky red-armed beauty of female majuscula!

Here is a handsome male.






Coming round full circle quick! Here is a subadult female lobata fresh out of molt! This will be my 2nd generation, if successful! I have males ready and one sub male coming up. Hopefully all will be young enough to party with the girls when they arrive!






The ghosts keep pouring out! Please dont judge me for the dirty cotton pads. Ill switch them out this weekend, I swear! Four stalii up top.




TA

I have rigged up a nice little incubation setup. A regulator throttles the ceramic emitter to keep it at 80 degrees. It has coco substrate on the bottom that I keep good and moist. Full mesh top for excellent ventilation.






And finally, yeah. I HAVE relocated my mantis work area. I have a dedicated room for mantises now!

I've been in it a week and it's great! Amazon is delivering a humidity controller so I don't have to manually run or set timers for a humidifier. This room is pretty much perfect in the summer, ranging from 76 to 83 degrees at the hottest. Humidity on its own isn't high enough, at 38%, hence the regulator!

Here's a shot of the room before moving into it. Nice size, and a full closet for storage, of course!






Panorama shots are weird, but here. Dressed a bit better. I still have to find an awesome workbench. I have more shelves to assemble. I eventually want a loveseat and coffee table on a rug. Maybe a TV on the wall.






That's it for now.

Canada's MantisLab has arrived!


----------



## hysteresis (Aug 16, 2020)

*Deroplatys Desiccata mated!*

Thanks to Joey and Charles coming through with a pair of males, I was able to get this old girl knocked up! 

She produced right away. A small one, but important nonetheless.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Aug 16, 2020)

Nice! Congrats!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Aug 16, 2020)

*Hierodula venosa mated! 2 of 5 females so far!*
















*Second venosa pair. Notice his fluffy wings. *


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Aug 16, 2020)

Awesome! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Aug 16, 2020)

*Parasphendale affinis mated! 1 of 5 females so far!*

Definitely the trickiest. The female is psycho. Dude did his job for several hours. Unfortunately, when I returned to them, he had dismounted, and had disappeared.

And she definitely looks plump. LOL! RIP lil guy!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Aug 16, 2020)

Wow. You are having all of the luck with breeding! Budwings are definitely aggressive, but one of my favorite species. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Aug 16, 2020)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Nice! Congrats!
> 
> - MantisGirl13






MantisGirl13 said:


> Awesome!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


THANKS! I was actually able to mate all 4 pairs in a 24ish period! On a crappier note, my 2nd venosa male is AWOL, and she definitely didn't eat him. He's been missing two days. Instead of leaving them in the bug room, I kept them downstairs with me at the end of the night when I paired them. Next morning they were still connected. Couple hours later, she was by herself with a nice shiny bit of spermatophore on her fanny, but no male in sight!



MantisGirl13 said:


> Wow. You are having all of the luck with breeding! Budwings are definitely aggressive, but one of my favorite species.
> 
> - MantisGirl13


When he mounted, she started thrashing. Throwing herself on, and rolling around. At one point they fell onto the floor! LOL. She eventually settled.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Aug 16, 2020)

I hope you find him! 

Lol. Budwings definitely are crazy. Will you be selling any ooths?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Aug 16, 2020)

*Hymenopus coronatus*

OH! And this little thing had a weak hatch for her 1st ooth. I remated her so I hope her 2nd does better.











She was remated yet again for this, her third ooth.






The other female's first hatched a good 50.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Aug 16, 2020)

Wow. Good job! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Aug 16, 2020)

MantisGirl13 said:


> I hope you find him!
> 
> Lol. Budwings definitely are crazy. Will you be selling any ooths?
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Thanks. I'd like to see him back. He was on his female right away.

I think i'll have plenty if I get all 5 females bred.

Waiting on a basalis hatch to qualify a female's fertility. Your basalis is up as soon as that's done.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Aug 16, 2020)

hysteresis said:


> Thanks. I'd like to see him back. He was on his female right away.
> 
> I think i'll have plenty if I get all 5 females bred.
> 
> Waiting on a basalis hatch to qualify a female's fertility. Your basalis is up as soon as that's done.


Yay! Put me on the list for an ooth if you sell any please! 

Awesome! Thanks! I can't wait! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Aug 16, 2020)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Yay! Put me on the list for an ooth if you sell any please!
> 
> Awesome! Thanks! I can't wait!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


You got it.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Aug 16, 2020)

hysteresis said:


> You got it.


Thank you!! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Aug 16, 2020)

Im out of reactions LOLOL


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Aug 16, 2020)

hysteresis said:


> Im out of reactions LOLOL


Me too. Lol

I hate when that happens!

I wonder why we have a limit...

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Aug 20, 2020)

*Exciting stuff! First female majuscula has matured!*











*My lobata are all grown up. Ready for generation #2!*











*Beautiful mother ghost! 6 females have been very prolific.*






*Tenodera sinensis! Whoda thunkit! *


----------



## Mantis Lady (Aug 24, 2020)

A green ghost. I want 1 so bad


----------



## hysteresis (Aug 25, 2020)

Little Mantis said:


> A green ghost. I want 1 so bad


I have been happy to have a couple - both mothers to many.


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 3, 2020)

*OH DISCORDIA!*

I've had a brutal time incubating ooths. They've mostly gotten internal mold from too much humidity / spraying in my home-made incubator.

Here's a wrecked orchid:







Here's a wrecked venosa:






I've also spoiled a ton of basalis and a couple affinis as well. My home made incubator is GONZO!


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 3, 2020)

I do have new stuff. I got hatches of Heterochaeta orientalis, Eremiaphila braueri, Deroplatys desiccata, and Popa spurca. I got a group of Astyliasula phyllopus to work with.

Spinys and orchids are getting close. Ghosts too!


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Dec 3, 2020)

Man, I don’t even know how to say how jealous I am of your collection. Keep up the fantastic work!


----------



## MantisMart (Dec 3, 2020)

Make my ooths hatch pls!  

Great job on ur mantids!!!


----------

